# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  ظهير شريف بشأن الزجر عن المخالفات للتشريع الخاص بالأسلحة والعتاد والأدوات المفرقعة

## هيثم الفقى

******ظهير شريف رقم 286-58-1 بتاريخ 17 صفر 1378   (2 شتنبر 1958 ) بشأن الزجر عن المخالفات للتشريع الخاص بالأسلحة والعتاد والأدوات المفرقعة* *[1]*
*ـــ*
*الفصل الأول*
يعاقب بالسجن لمدة تتراوح بين 5 سنوات و20 سنة وبغرامة يتراوح مبلغها بين 100.000 فرنك و2.000.000 فرنك كل شخص يحتفظ خرقا للمقتضيات التشريعية والتنظيمية الجاري بها العمل- بأسلحة وعتاد وآلات وأدوات قاتلة أو محرقة أو مفرقعة أو يكون منها مدخرات أو يصنعها أو يعمل بأي وجه كان على المتاجرة فيها أو استيرادها أو ترويجها - وذلك بصرف النظر عن العقوبات التي تجري عليه - عند الاقتضاء من جراء جناية المس بالسلامة الداخلية للدولة.
*الفصل الثاني*
تنظر المحاكم العسكرية وحدها في المخالفات المشار إليها في الفصل الأول أعلاه كيفما كانت صفة مرتكبيها.
*الفصل الثالث*
يطبق ظهيرنا الشريف هذا في مجموع أنحاء مملكتنا ويلغي جميع المقتضيات المخالفة، ويجرى العمل به في اليوم الخامس عشر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

